# High School Football



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

How many of you have or are on your highschool football team? Tell me what position you play, what school, Juniors or Seniors, and if you team(s) have won any big championships in the last few years.

My Team:
Henry Wisewood Warriors
Juniors
Linebacker
1st year
Juniors won city champs last 2 years, same with Seniors


----------



## Soilarch (Apr 15, 2007)

Not in H.S. anymore but I was from a small town and sports were KING. Sadly, if you didn't play sports you were just kinda overlooked...way of the small-town world I guess.

Offensive Tackle (Left)
Played Sophmore and Freshman ball my Freshman Year
Sophmore and Varsity my Sophmore Year
Started Varsity my Junior and Senior Years

Sophmore year we won AAA state by over 40 points and finished 14-0 for the year
Junior and Senior we barely broke .500

Miss it alot but you couldn't make me play college ball for world.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

it kinda impossible for me to be in high school foot ball because i'm in 6th grade


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm going to play football next year... Don't know what position I'm going to try out for though! Too many to pick from!! (quaterback, runningback, wide reciever, safety and linebacker.....


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Evinrude said:


> it kinda impossible for me to be in high school foot ball because i'm in 6th grade


Well then *** are you even on this thread?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

settle down stan he was just saying that he cant 
as for me i dont play football


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

My team:
-Oskaloosa Indians
-Offensive Guard (right)
-Back-up Defensive Tackle (right)
-Junior, starting varsity with a senior O-line
-2nd Year since 7th grade... Have slightly dislocated knee caps and doctor wouldnt approve me to play!!

-Lost State Championship last year by one touchdown! 

Runnin it 2-0 this year so far! We have a big o line... our offensive line has big guys! The littlest bein... 225? Biggest being 285! We are a big set of guys and make holes when needed! 

Hows ur team lookin this year xXStanXx?

O yea.. and my schools class is 3A.. whats urs?


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> My team:
> -Oskaloosa Indians
> -Offensive Guard (right)
> -Back-up Defensive Tackle (right)
> ...


Our team ain't looking great or bad. We have a thing tomorrow called the Jamboree. We play 3 games but the games don't count for nothing, they ain't part of the official season, just a warm up you could say. Our junior team ain't nearly as good as last years was but I think we'll do ok.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

xXStanXx said:


> Our team ain't looking great or bad. We have a thing tomorrow called the Jamboree. We play 3 games but the games don't count for nothing, they ain't part of the official season, just a warm up you could say. Our junior team ain't nearly as good as last years was but I think we'll do ok.


Yea... Thats cool... FRIDAY NITE LIGHTS TOMORROW BABY!!!! WAHOOOO!!! WHOSE PUMPED? 

Its our parents nite.. i might put up some pictures after the game... well sunday actually! I work saturday all day! haha so yea


----------



## Dr. Backstrap (Jul 1, 2007)

My team:
marshall county marshals
I play DE and OT
I play JV and we are 3-0


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

i wish i could still play football freshman - senior year varsity middle line backer and nose guard hate playing offense and refused to . oregon state champ my senior year for 4a school small town ... all i cared about was putting the lights out on the other school :wink: good luck guys footballs fun but if you get hurt to bad bye bye deer season lol


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

PlushHunter said:


> i wish i could still play football freshman - senior year varsity middle line backer and nose guard *hate playing offense and refused to* . oregon state champ my senior year for 4a school small town ... all i cared about was putting the lights out on the other school :wink: good luck guys *footballs fun but if you get hurt to bad bye bye deer season lol*


Alrite.. i can understand where you were coming from! At first.. i was a defensive kid.. Offense is for losers type of guy! But that changed after i lit up so many kids on offense! haha its not as bad as you think it might be! 

And dont worry... football is fun and yes.. if i get hurt to bad... there goes my deer season? haha Well that is a risk i am willing to take! 

I shot 2 deer w/ my bow with a broken arm after football was over! It was pretty sweet.. holdin the bow was a lottt different! haha


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Alrite... so now talkin about injuries....

Last nite we played a team in the rain hardcore! It was B.A.... but anyways.... i ended up almost breakin my neck and a few ribs! 

Went to tackle the runner, dove through the air and nailed him! I heard a snap and a few pops and the scream of the runner! Ended up, when i tackles him.. i broke his arm and broke 2 ribs on his right side... needless to say i tackle hard... when he fell... it hurt me! He fell and his knees were still up... My chest slammed on his knees and when i tackled him, my neck went a way it prolly shouldnt have.... so there were two enemies layin by eachother hurt!

Luckily i walked away and he was rushed to the hospital! I sucked it up the rest of the game to make the final tackle of the game! It was a great game... just thought i would tell you fellas/gals!


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

Our team is 4-1. North Dakota Class A, we're ranked 3rd in state at the moment, we were 2nd, but lost to the #1 team by 2 touchdowns in the second week. I play strongside TE and DE.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is a pic of last fridays game! I made the game winning block! Here is a picture of it! Im #71! Blocked the guy at the last split second for #24 to make the touchdown... we won by 1 point!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is a picture of me and my buddy at our homecoming parade! The kid textin.. hes just dumb! Who wears a collared shirt under ur jersey! hahaha


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

Now that the season is pretty well under way I figured I'd bring this one back to the top. We started playoffs saturday, won our game 42-0, now its quarterfinals next week. We are still rated 2nd in state, if we win next week we'll play Number 1 to see who goes to the dome to play for the chip. Hows everyone else's team doing?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Uhhh hahah our team decided to take a poop! ha Thats the best way to put it!

We have not been playin like we should but we manage to beat all the HARDER teams.. sometimes lose to the easier teams! But hey.. what can ya do?


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I wasn't there, but just got the news that we lost the homecoming game on...Friday was it? Oh well...At least our hockey team is already killing everybody. It's only preseason for hockey but the reg sea's coming soon...:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I wasn't there, but just got the news that we lost the homecoming game on...Friday was it? Oh well...At least our hockey team is already killing everybody. It's only preseason for hockey but the reg sea's coming soon...:wink:


I wish my school had hockey! That would be pretty sweet!


----------



## CRITTER_GITTER (Oct 21, 2007)

Tri county North
Tight end/ outside linebacker
Junior
Starting both ways
ccc champs 2007


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

CRITTER_GITTER said:


> Tri county North
> Tight end/ outside linebacker
> Junior
> Starting both ways
> ccc champs 2007


i WISH it was " ONE SHOT ONE KILL" for me it's THREE SHOOTS 0 KILLS!!:embara:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i WISH it was " ONE SHOT ONE KILL" for me it's THREE SHOOTS 0 KILLS!!:embara:


What are you talking about?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

cridder gitter's sig


----------



## CRITTER_GITTER (Oct 21, 2007)

2006 ccc champs


----------

